# To Golf or not to Golf.... that is the question!



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Heres the situation guys. As many of you know i am just starting out golfing. Ive had one lesson and obviously after 3 times at thre drving range, i have gotten better, but am far from consistent.

Now im getting married in april and am planning a caribean cruise. I happened to notice that one of the places i am stoping has a suposed really nice exotic golf course called Caye Chapel Golf Resort in Belize. Anyone ever hear of it???

Now i figure that this may be a once iun a life time oportunity for me to play at an exotic gold course, expecialy right on the coast of the caribean. But from where i stand now, in 8 months, figuring i practive/play 6 times a month, can i really be up to par for playing on a world class golf course???

What are your guys opinions???

Heres links to a few pics of the course...

http://www.belizespecialists.com/Golf.htm

http://www.cayechapel.com/golf.html#


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Play! 

At the end of the day like you say, its once in a lifetime opportunity.

As long as your not digging up every hole, and you get around fast enough, no one will care how many shots you take.

Go, play, enjoy yourself


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fitz is right. All of us would like to be better golfers regardless where we play, but if mediocre to poor golfers didn't play anywhere nice, resorts all over the world would go out of business.

A lot more people have shot 100 at St. Andrews than have shot par.

Go enjoy yourself... Does your wife play golf too?


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Me and my wife are getting into golf together. Its really funny, i suggested going to the driving range for something to do. She didnt really want to go. When we got there she pretty much watched my son most of the time, but did hit about 10 balls(or tried too). Next weekend we go to Sports Authority AND SHE WALKS OUT WITH A SET OF CLUBS!!!! Yes, i am jelous that she has clubs and i dont! 

Anyway, she is just working on getting the motions of the swing down. Having a little problem actualy striking the ball right now. Im doing a bit netter than her. We both took a lesson a week ago, and everytime we go we progress noticably.

We have been sucked into golf. Cant wait to get our next lessons. I hope we can get on a golf course within the next 2-3 months.

What month to golf courses in the northeast stay open too??? Can you play in the winter???


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not sure about USA but in the UK most courses stay open all year round. The only times courses are closed is because of frost, and if the course is so wet that anyone playing on it will cause too much damage.

Last year I played all through. Depending on your winters


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

My wife and I played several times on business trips when she first learned the game and she and I both enjoyed it. 

As mentioned before, the key to playing golf with established players when you are just learning the game is to know when to pick up your ball. It's really important not to slow down (too much) the other players or the other groups on the course for that matter. So try to be just as aware of the time you are taking playing a hole as you are the number of swings you take. A good gauge is to stay up with the foursome in front of you. And by all means if you are going to shoot 120 plus please DON"T TAKE TWO or THREE PRACTICE SWINGS BEFORE EVERY SHOT.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Pick up my ball, as in give up on the hole??? I need to get me and my fiancee up to par and out on a course with a pro. Hopefully we'll be in shape for that sometime in the next 2-3 months...


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Not saying you need to pick up or give up the hole all the time. Only if you find yourself holding up the course.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

so pretty much, if im gonna hit shitty 50 yard shorts all the way down the fairway, just do it really quickly right??? LOL...


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

That's pretty much --IT!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

nice, and ill be sure to fix any divots...


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep in mind, fixing divots takes time. lol


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha... hopefully in 8 months ill be playing quicky enough to have time to fix it. Im excited...


----------

